# Plexiglass



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Looking a couple of places selling plexiglassalso plastic mesh sheet similar to the eggcrate but small holes Thanks


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I have both.

I am in the shop today till 4pm, and back again around 7. I have a couple people that will be stopping in. 

The plastic mesh - PVC sheets with holes? I have some.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

J_T said:


> I have both.
> 
> I am in the shop today till 4pm, and back again around 7. I have a couple people that will be stopping in.
> 
> The plastic mesh - PVC sheets with holes? I have some.


Are the plastic mesh sturdy and rigid with [small holes] similar to the egg crates style .Jt would please kindy post some pic as i live far from your shop.I will defintiely buy some of you if it the right one i am looking for Thanks


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is what I have;

Grey with 1/8" holes, and it is 1/8" thick


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

What are thhe measurement for the sheet Exp. 2x2 2x4.What are some of the price range just have an idea.I think that what am looking for Thanks


----------

